# Where do the threads go?



## Supine (Jan 14, 2011)

eh?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 14, 2011)

down the plughole


----------



## Santino (Jan 14, 2011)

Heanor


----------



## strung out (Jan 14, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> down the plughole


 
clockwise or anti-clockwise?


----------



## machine cat (Jan 14, 2011)

conspiracy?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 14, 2011)

strung out said:


> clockwise or anti-clockwise?


 

The server's in the UK isn't it?

Although I'm not sure if servers have plug holes
























This is all getting too technical for me


----------



## Supine (Jan 15, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> down the plughole


 
clockwise or anti clockwise?


----------



## Belushi (Jan 15, 2011)

They go to live on a farm in Wales.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2011)

Supine said:


> clockwise or anti clockwise?


 
See Posts 4 and 6


----------



## Supine (Jan 15, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> See Posts 4 and 6


 
I want an answer dammit!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2011)

Supine said:


> I want an answer dammit!


 

Go and turn your tap on and watch


----------



## starfish (Jan 15, 2011)

last in.


----------



## pogofish (Jan 15, 2011)

Supine said:


> eh?


 
Have you checked the "thread display" list box at the bottom of each fourm mainpage?

Your answer might well be there.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jan 15, 2011)

Bite heaven through the gates of the null device


----------



## unenlightened (Jan 16, 2011)

have you checked your arse?


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 16, 2011)

Belushi said:


> They go to live on a farm in Wales.



Sorry but I have some bad news for you...


----------



## mauvais (Jan 16, 2011)

Once the last bits of prime post are sold to market, the carcass of the thread is jetwashed or forced through a mechanical separation device. Anything that can be recovered is collected from what amounts to a giant sieve, and it's then formed into a compressed paste or pulp.

When enough of this substance is accrued, a new thread is formed  here.


----------

